# Deckblatt - Jahresbericht für die Schule (Impressionen)



## mR.fLopPy (11. März 2005)

Hallo!

Also mein Anliegen ist folgendes. Ich bin heuer für das Deckblatt des Jahresberichtes unserer Schule od. besser gesagt Handelsakademie verantwortlich. Zur Zeit hab ich gerade einen kreativen Blackout und weiß nicht so recht was ich machen soll. *g*

Ich habe zwar schon konkrete Vorstellungen und heute auch (Gott sei Dank) Arbeitsmaterial von meiner Schule bekommen, aber so das Gelbe vom Ei ist es nicht gerade. Also jedenfalls muss das Deckblatt konservativ aber professionell wirken und ich werde irgendetwas mit Schattierungen, Transparenteffekte u. dergleichen wohl verwenden.

Und worum ich euch bitten wollte wären viell. ein paar Websites mit Layouts oder Bilder die mir Helfen könnten. Bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar. ;D

lg
floppy


----------



## schleckerbeck (15. März 2005)

Hi,

welches Thema sollte das Deckblatt enthalten? Oder was ist das genau für eine Schule?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (15. März 2005)

Hi
Handelsakademie mit den Schwerpunkten IT und Betriebswirtschaft und genau das sollte das Deckblatt wiedergeben.   ;-) 

lg
floppy


----------

